# Seitenrefresh durch Funktion



## kesnw (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte beim Anklicken einer Checkbox einen Seitenrefresh erzeugen Müsste ein Zweizeiler sein. Irgendwas mit submit(). Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, ich finde leider nichts...


```
.
.
<SCRIPT>
  function refresh()
  {
    
    submit();
  }
</SCRIPT>
.
.
.
<BODY>
. . .
  <input type="checkbox" name="irgendwas" onclick="refresh();">
. . . 
</BODY>
```

Danke!


----------



## ParadiseCity (7. Februar 2005)

dein form-tag braucht noch einen namen. <form action="hugo.html" method="post" name="deinFormName">
Dann machst du bei deiner Checkbox:
<onclick="JavaScript:document.deinFormName.submit()">
dabei wird aber dann die action die du im form angegeben hast ausgelöst.
sonst mit location.href="..." kannst du auch eine Seite laden.

Warum willst du dann eigentlich die Seite neu laden wenn er die Checkbox anklickt?


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Februar 2005)

```
<input type="checkbox" onclick="location.reload();" />
```
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/location.htm#reload


----------



## ParadiseCity (7. Februar 2005)

irgendwie ein bisschen einfacher als meine Version *gg*


----------



## kesnw (7. Februar 2005)

Ich muss die Seite neu laden, da bei angeklickter Checkbox eine Tabelle aufklappen soll. Daher brauche ich das Post, aber so wie du das geschrieben hast müsste es je funktionieren.

Danke!


----------

